# Looking for homesteading opportunity



## hippeechickee (Jul 11, 2014)

I am looking for a small farm to rent. Any suggestions are appreciated. My husband, son and I are looking to start a small business and this is my dream.
Thanks!


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

You need to let folks know where you are. Go to your control panel and share some info.


----------



## hippeechickee (Jul 11, 2014)

I live in southern lancaster county, pennsylvania. I'm thinking of moving to other states as well


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I don't know if you'd consider MO, but there was a lady on the Real Estate Forum that had 17 fenced acres, well, nice looking started cabin with the power and more for mid 70's. She also had a tractor and mower to go with it


----------

